# TESTED EARLY IN 2WW GOT TWO BFNs :-(( PLEASE HELP!!!



## littlestar (Mar 2, 2006)

Hi
This is our first time IVF/ICSI and 2 embryo transfers was *20/10/06* so should be testing 5/11/06 but started getting AF symptons on 25/10 so did test and was BFN. Also did another test on 28/10 as AF pains really severe in back and stomach - also BFN. I know I shouldnt have tested early but the 2ww is horrendous and only ppl in this situation will understand that is why Im on here for some support. I just cant see a BFP in six days time?? I have cried and cried  as I think it is all over. Has anyone tested BFP  with the symptoms I have after 2 BFNs? 
Any feedback would be GREATLY APPRECIATED!

Littlestar...


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Littlestar,

This is way too early to test!  I would say that most girls who got BFPs would not have tested positive a week early!at this stage it is when implantation happens and this is when girls sometimes get pain . Have you been bleeding? quite a few girls had the symptoms of AF and back pain , no bleeding ( except  spotting, not always) and went on to have BFPs. 
So I'd say that your symptoms are quite normal at this stage. It is also normal to test negative a week into the 2ww. 
It is difficult to be patient , I know and the 2ww make you go into all kind of moods and stress, but if you can try to relax a little bit you may find that you feel a bit better? some women, when the pain has been very bad, went to lie down for a while and they felt better. 
Take care,
Future Mummy


----------



## Fionajane (Sep 5, 2006)

Littlestar,

I tested 4 days early and got a BFN, I had really sore AF type pains, and was convinced it was all over.  I think the pains might have been a late implantation.

I tested again 2 days before official test date and got a BFP.

Don't give up, you have tested way too early!

Good Luck

Fiona


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi & welcome to FF 

As the other ladies have said, you're testing way way too early 

In natural conception, implantation happens around 5-12dpo...obviously with any assisted conception you would need to take into account how old the embies were when put back eg was it a day 2 transfer etc.

Only once embies have reached blastocyst stage at 5 days old will they be ready to _start_ implantation...only once implantation is complete will the hcg hormone be released which is what an hpt detects...if you test early you run the risk of implantation not even having started or not being complete and there not being enough hcg hormone for the hpt pick up - even those tests that say can use early are only 65-68% accurate when used early. Testing at 5dpt and 8dpt (as you mention) is not allowing your embies a chance to snuggle in.

This is why clinics usually advise testing around 14dpt because this ensures a more accurate result.

You may be interested in this website...

www.visembryo.com

I appreciate how hard it is...but AF and pg symptoms are pretty much the same...I've had same symptoms months I've conceived as those I've not but there really is no way of knowing whats going on...also, the progesterone supplements eg cyclogest (and the hcg trigger jab) can cause very similar symptoms. We all try not to, but we all do it, we over analyse every little twinge...but from experience I think its best to just ignore them all and try to remain as positive as possible.

Personally I would avoid testing again until your official test day...testing early only adds extra anxiety to an already stressful 2ww. I don't even buy hpts until day before I'm due to test as then no temptation !!

Good luck & hang in there...you've still got almost a week to go and anything can happen in that time !!   (I test 2 days after you so know exactly what you mean by AF type symptoms but just try to ignore them...they could be a positive sign after all !!)  

Take care
Natasha

_This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.UK or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites_


----------



## littlestar (Mar 2, 2006)

Thank you all for your support so far - it has made me think positive again which is really hard when I have been experiencing AF pains (quite severe)  for the past six days! Good Luck Natasha   hope you get that   and thanks for the link - its helped a lot! Will let you know outcome and won't test until SUNDAY now - Promise  

Littlestar xx


----------



## littlestar (Mar 2, 2006)

Dear Diary

AF pains wont seem to subside now and have been present for the past six days!! so am really expecting the worst. BUT then I read some of the positive stories on this site and my faith seems to be restored a tad. I am still thinking   even with the thought of the dreaded   around the corner??

Feeling better that test day is now only five days away!!   yet so I suppose its a good sign. Am praying my little embies are hanging in there!  

Hot water bottle on the tummy see if I can make the AF symptoms go away!   

Well will give you an update if anything happens  

Littlestar


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi Littlestar

Glad you're feeling a bit more positive  (and thanks for the good luck wishes  )

Have you thought about writing a diary on the 2ww diary board...here's the link...

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=165.0

Good luck
Natasha


----------

